
China's JD.com swings to third-quarter profit, lifting shares - xbmcuser
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-jd-com-results/chinas-jd-com-swings-to-third-quarter-profit-lifting-shares-idUSKBN1DD16G
======
xbmcuser
I though Alibaba like Amazon almost had no competition in China but
$18billlion in sales vs $23billion is a lot more competitive than any company
Amazon faces in online sales.

